# Will be out of commission for a while



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Guys!!!!! Just to let you know that I will be getting corrective laser eye surgery Thursday morning. I'm excited and scared at the same time. I went for my consultation and I will be getting the abrasion eye surgery done. I don't know if any of you had this done. 

I'm not going to be able to drive for 5 days and no computer, reading, watching television, sewing, being outside for that period of time. It's going to be tough not being able to do anything but sleep and listen to the tv and music. I'm very active so that is the problem I'm going to run into and also not being able to post with you guys. I guess I got to do what it takes for the eyes to heal and no more glassess!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey DW, of course we'll miss you while you're offline, but I'm sure it'll be well worth it in the long run. Of course you could have someone read it all to you, but for goodness sakes, don't let any outsider read what goes on in chat, lol.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Good luck, DW. Hope all goes well. I know how scary corrective surgery can be, but just take it easy afterward and do like your Doc instructs and you should be fine. See you on the boards again soon enough.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Hey DW, of course we'll miss you while you're offline, but I'm sure it'll be well worth it in the long run. Of course you could have someone read it all to you, but for goodness sakes, don't let any outsider read what goes on in chat, lol.


Oh Hell no!!!! What happens in this forum stays in this forum. I will wait patiently for when I can post again. But, of course, some of these post are very entertaining even for someone who isn't familiar with the forum. That's how I got baited in.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Sinister - thanx for the good luck. I will listen to the Doc and go crazy in the meantime. I've been wearing glasses since I was 8 years old.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, heal fast, but not too fast. We want some time to talk about you while you're gone ! j/k

See you soon!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope your peepers mend quickly, Weiner! We'll miss you around here!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Good luck with your surgery Da Weiner


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx guys!!!! I asked my doctor if they could improve my eyesight and give me x-ray vision and what would that cost. He just laughed. Hey, it doesn't hurt to ask!!!!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Da Weiner said:


> Hi Guys!!!!! Just to let you know that I will be getting corrective laser eye surgery Thursday morning. I'm excited and scared at the same time. I went for my consultation and I will be getting the abrasion eye surgery done. I don't know if any of you had this done.
> 
> I'm not going to be able to drive for 5 days and no computer, reading, watching television, sewing, being outside for that period of time. It's going to be tough not being able to do anything but sleep and listen to the tv and music. I'm very active so that is the problem I'm going to run into and also not being able to post with you guys. I guess I got to do what it takes for the eyes to heal and no more glassess!!!!!


*Good luck DW, we will miss you, but like you said .. no more glasses!! ​*


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Good luck with the surgery DW


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I am having thoughts of a very succesful surgery for you, will this mean no more glasses? How great is that! We'll keep a place warm for ya, and try not to talk too much about you.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Best of luck with the corrective surgery.  Maybe you'll be able to see the forum in a whole new light after it's done.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Best of luck on your surgery. My husband has had problems with his eyes so I know what you're going through. The good news is that since we're both in NJ, and I have free long distance, if you get the urge to know what's going on, let me know and I can read the newest posts to you. That way no "outsiders" will be involved and you'll stay up to date. We'll all be sending plenty of positive, happy thoughts your way.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> Best of luck with the corrective surgery.  Maybe you'll be able to see the forum in a whole new light after it's done.


*lol :googly:​*


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> Hi Guys!!!!! Just to let you know that I will be getting corrective laser eye surgery Thursday morning. I'm excited and scared at the same time. I went for my consultation and I will be getting the abrasion eye surgery done. I don't know if any of you had this done.
> 
> I'm not going to be able to drive for 5 days and no computer, reading, watching television, sewing, being outside for that period of time. It's going to be tough not being able to do anything but sleep and listen to the tv and music. I'm very active so that is the problem I'm going to run into and also not being able to post with you guys. I guess I got to do what it takes for the eyes to heal and no more glassess!!!!!


Good luck on your upcoming surgery. Please do exactly as the doctor says. I know several folks who have had the laser, lasik, and abrasion procedures. Each with a significant change in their eyesight. A couple of them did not follow the "no reading/computer" part and it took much longer for them to heal.

You will be fine and I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

They sent me the video on what they do for corrective eye surgery. After watching it, I couldn't do. I still have my glasses. They don't put you to sleep when they do this. I can' stand when someone puts anything around my eyes. But good luck my friend.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey DW, let me add my good thoughts to the mix that all goes well on Thursday, Hopefully the recovery goes by fast for you. we will try not to get to carried away in your absense....wait who are we kidding here..lol hurry back to join us.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx you guys for all your support. There is a lot of love here in this forum. The surgery is only going to take 10 minutes and I am getting the abrasion surgery and they do give you a valium for nerves. I am feeling anxious because I never had surgery or even broken bones. I'm not afraid of anything in my eyes because I used to wear contacts when I could. I'm going to be fine, sore but fine. 

You guys are the bestest!!!!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Da Weiner...
Good luck and hurry back! But not too fast, don't want to take extra time for healing.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Those two words..Eye and abrasion should never be in the same sentence...bbbbbbb!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Those two words..Eye and abrasion should never be in the same sentence...bbbbbbb!


I know what you mean Dr. Morbius!!! When they started to demonstrate on how the procedure was going to be done, I felt my stomach start to churn. Tooooo much information!!!!!  I finally told the doctors to stop and all I needed to know was how much it was going to cost me and when do I show up.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

lol, DW
did you ever take woodworking or shop? i remember having to watch those "bloody eye-ball" safety movies at the beginning of each semester...lol after watching those a few times I always made sure to wear my safety googles, fashion be damed.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Good luck! I hope you get 100% improvement. That would be so awesome.

I don't know if I can be a candidate, my eyes are really really bad. But I keep hoping that the next advance will be the one that can handle it!

Take it slow, nobody here wants you to risk your eyesight, and it'll give you a good excuse to walk around looking cool in some high class shades!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Good luck with your surgery Da Weiner. Might wanna pace yourself when you get back on the computer; 5 days of posts may be lots of reading!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> Good luck! I hope you get 100% improvement. That would be so awesome.
> 
> I don't know if I can be a candidate, my eyes are really really bad. But I keep hoping that the next advance will be the one that can handle it!
> 
> Take it slow, nobody here wants you to risk your eyesight, and it'll give you a good excuse to walk around looking cool in some high class shades!


You should go get a consultation IshWitch. My eyesight is really bad too. I have to wear my glasses while putting on makeup and fixing my hair. I'm sure it wouldn't be soon until I had to be hooked up with a cane and a seeing-eye dog if I didn't get this surgery..


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hella said:


> lol, DW
> did you ever take woodworking or shop? i remember having to watch those "bloody eye-ball" safety movies at the beginning of each semester...lol after watching those a few times I always made sure to wear my safety googles, fashion be damed.


Yeah, I did take wood shop a long time ago. After surgery, I will be wearing safety glasses for a least 5 days to protect my eyes from sunlight and any strain I could put on them.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Merlin (The Quiet One) said:


> Good luck with your surgery Da Weiner. Might wanna pace yourself when you get back on the computer; 5 days of posts may be lots of reading!


I know what you mean!!! I have a hard time keeping up with you guys as it is.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

*Happy to be back*

Hi Guys!!!!!! I'm back and recovering well. I missed you guys and by the looks of things, you guys have been busy (Posting, changing avatars, etc.). I just started driving again and am back to work. I still have a a couple of weeks before I will be able to do my routine stuff, but it's going to be worth it.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Good to have you back Da Weiner!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Yay!! Glad to have you back and to hear you are doing well! We missed you!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Grapegrl - I'm glad to be back. I haven't been able to watch tv or play on the computer until yesterday. I'm glad to see that all is alive and well with everyone here.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Talk about keeping your eyes peeled! I'd get that surgery but I have an unrelenting fear of people touching (and sticking things into...) my eyeballs. Welcome back and good health!
8)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

So, how's the vision? Do you still need glasses?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

kevin242 said:


> Talk about keeping your eyes peeled! I'd get that surgery but I have an unrelenting fear of people touching (and sticking things into...) my eyeballs. Welcome back and good health!
> 8)


I know what you mean. The first thing I could think of was "Americans - $25,000" (The movie, "Hostel")  when they started scraping. I'm used to putting in contacts so I don't get squeemish about touching my own eyes but I definitely wouldn't let any body do it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> So, how's the vision? Do you still need glasses?


My vision gets fuzzy during the day and when I'm on the computer alot. This is what is to be expected for the next three weeks. I am a little scared driving but am very careful because of that. I cannot drive at night for a while. I have protective glasses on now because of the glare/brightness and the doctor doesn't want me to get anything in my eye. I go back on Friday for my evaluation.

The only glasses I will be needing are sunglasses!!!!!  That is going to be the bestest thing in the world. Before this surgery, I wore glasses since I was eight years old.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad you're back and on the mend. Take it easy though.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Congrats on the surgery, and wish you a quick recovery .. enjoy you new sight ​*


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Welcome back Da Weiner!! I am very happy to read your surgery was successful and that your recovery is going well.*


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You guys are the best. Thanx a lot. I couldn't wait to get back here and see what trouble I could get into!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad to hear the surgery went well! I don't have the balls to do this kind of surgery yet, but I think I'll need it before I'm too much older because my eyesight is BAD.

You'll need to post a pic of you in your cool new NON-PRESCRIPTION shades someday.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Great news Da Weiner, good to see ya back. Take care of those peepers!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Z - you would be surprised at how many kinds of surgeries are done for vision correction. It was approximately 2 minutes for each eye to be done. They give you numbing drops so you don't feel a thing. It's the recovering time that's a pain in the ass!

I glad to be back too, heresjohny. I have been doing everything the doctors are telling me to do. Right now my eyes are the priority. It's just really cool to see without glasses and also not to hold everything up to my face (even with glasses) to read it.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Glad to see you back around Da Weiner! I watched my mom have that surgury a couple of years ago, interesting procedure..lol


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Da Weiner said:


> You guys are the best. Thanx a lot. I couldn't wait to get back here and see what trouble I could get into!!!!!!


Heeeeeyyyy...there won't be any of that kind of talk around here! I'm the only person that get's in trouble around these parts! And I won't abide a usurper to the crown!  :devil: 

Seriously though, it's good to have you back on duty, DW! Here's hoping your recovery is a quick one.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome back Da Weiner! Glad your surgery went well.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome Back! Hope the recovery is smooth floating for ya!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Heeeeeyyyy...there won't be any of that kind of talk around here! I'm the only person that get's in trouble around these parts! And I won't abide a usurper to the crown!  :devil:
> 
> Seriously though, it's good to have you back on duty, DW! Here's hoping your recovery is a quick one.


I don't know Sin - I think there are a lot of troublemakes on this forum. I think that's why I feel at home here!! :devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think I am recovering well. I go today after work for my eye examination and to have the protective lenses taken out. I can't wait. It's been a week already!!!


----------

